# Bullmastiff?



## mle (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok, so bf & I came across this girl last night - http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9960517

He really likes her, I'm a little hesitant just because I was hoping to get a large breed dog as a puppy - but I do want to go meet her, because she looks/sounds like a sweetheart and I don't want to let my (unfounded) skittishness about large dogs cause me to miss out on a great one.

A couple questions though - she looks to me like she may be mixed, possibly with some pit, or maybe even boxer. Am I the only one seeing this? It wouldn't really matter I suppose, but it would probably be a good thing to know as it may ultimately affect training, etc.

According to a few breed profiles I've read, bullmastiffs are not recommended for novice owners, can be dog aggressive, and should not be trusted with other pets. Her profile would seem to suggest otherwise, but I'm a little concerned. I realize these are stereotypes, but from your experiences, is there any truth to them? It seems that she is good with other dogs, but we do have a cat and although we have both had family dogs before, neither of us have been "primary caregivers" for a dog.

Any input would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!! Could be a mix but I have also seen Bull mastiffs look that way just from poor breeding. Not saying she isn't a mix though. 

I fostered a Bull mastiff that was 16 months old when we got him and had never been around children before. He did great!! He was very curious about our cats but a couple swats to the nose and he changed his mind pretty quick too.

Our little dog love him and our other dog hated him but over all he did pretty good in our house. We had him for about a year and we all miss him. That big goofy look he would give. 

He was stubborn at times but getting some books and researching is the best thing to do. He would listen to my husband with no problems but he would "challenge" me at times. 

The best thing to do with a Bull Mastiff is socialize them as much as you can, I would walk/take him where I could to keep him social.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

My guess is that she is a mix, but I can't be sure what. Her head shape looks to me more like APBT, but he body shape says otherwise. She is stunning and just by looking at her, she looks like a sweet heart! 

I've never owned a Bullmastiff, but have fostered a Pit/Boxer mix and she was one of the best fosters I've had. I did have her while she was a pup, but she was very easily trained. It just a few weeks before she knew sit, down, wait, stay, out, and come. I think if you started soon after getting her and kept with it she would do great. Every "bully", I say bully because I don't know her breed, I've met has wanted to please and even adults I work with in rescue pick up on training very fast. 

To be honest she looks like a big baby and even a couch potato.  Please keep us updated and if you do decide to go visit her just keep an open mind. Ever dog is different and will have a different personality. I wouldn't go with the stereotype. I know way to many great bullies that love dogs, cats, children, men, women. 
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I would say 100% she’s a mix with something, more then likely Boxer since she looks a lot like my dog. From what I have heard Bullmastiffs are wonderful dogs. Sweet, caring, teddy bears. While no dogs that would fall under the "Bully breed" category are good for first time owners, don't let it stop you as long as you are willing to go beyond the call to make your dog the best dog possible.

My dog Carter came to me with a lot of problems, and I've never owned a dog in my life. He is a Boxer/lab mix maybe even pit mix, and I can tell you I wouldn't have given him to someone who wasn't willing to work with him every day. He has been a constant struggle for 6 months now, and just with in the last month it seems all my work with him has clicked. I wouldn't trade him for the world right now.

If your willing to work really hard, read everything you can, and ask a lot of questions, don't let a "not for first time owner" scare you away. There are a few bullmastiff owners on here; they can answer more about their personalities.


----------



## mle (Dec 29, 2007)

I swear the original posting said that she was a boxer/mastiff mix, but bf says that it always said mastiff *shrug* I'm still sure she's mixed with one of those breeds, as she's not all mastiff for sure.

I talked to him about it though and I think we're still going to email the rescue and ask a few questions (how old, whether or not she's house trained, whether they know how she is with cats) & see if we can possibly go visit. Regardless of the dog we wind up adopting, it will attend at least one obedience course (likely many more) and will be socialized as much as possible. He's dead set on owning a large breed, and I feel that it's even MORE important that they be extremely well trained due to their sheer size.

Please keep your bull mastiff experiences coming though, I really enjoy hearing what everyone has to say. It helps get a more well rounded picture of what this breed can be like, rather than what the breed profile says it is.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Bullmastiff's do vary a bit in appearance, the idea is that they are 40% bulldog and 60% Mastiff...so like the designer mutts they have some variances due to poor breeding practices etc.
I don't see anything else in here really, and NOT boxer...that squareish face and saggy lips is typical of a Bullmastiff. My dog looks very similar. 
The mask on the face isn't a huge deal, mine doesn't have a black mask, as he's a red and has a light smokey gray mask instead of black. But I don't see boxer at all. The white on the chest is allowable and common in Bullmastiffs, it's only a fault if it's larger than a certain amount or extends above the chest - doesn't mean that there's a mix.

In my experience with my Bullmastiff they are good dogs and pretty easy to deal with. I've never had a more willing to please dog nor a better one since I was a child.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

She is cute. I think she looks like possibly a mixed, although you can't be certain with bybs. She isn't very typy and has a lot of white. A SMALL amount of white is ok for showing but still not desirable. It is possible for bybs to produce sub standard dogs who are not show quality but that much white still seems rather unlikely. Since its not desirable and been culled away from for so long most Bullmastiffs are solid with a few having a bit of white just because of the genes they now carry. Bybs also pass mixed dogs off as pure, even with papers so its anyone guess. She could be pure but just a bad representation. I wouldn't let her looks deter you, maybe you can meet her to see her temperament and personality. She looks so sweet in the pictures. 

Here is what a bullmastiff should look like. Just another breed I like. Even looked into them, they are one of the original bandogs which became a recognized breed.


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

The second picture kinda looks like the foster we had...  Beautiful.


----------



## mle (Dec 29, 2007)

We emailed to see if/when we can go meet her, and asked a few more questions (about cats, her age, whether she's housetrained, etc.) Hopefully the foster gets back to us soon as we'd like to go Monday (off from work), but I know they must be incredibly busy so we'll see. I'm also curious to find out how the rescue acquired her, whether her owners turned her over or if she was pulled from an area shelter. Not that it would make any difference it our ultimate decision of course, I'm just nosy


----------

